# Does anyone have any experience with Kuhn Rikon cookware?



## regency (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi there,

Does anyone have any experience with Kuhn Rikon cookware? My friend recommended it to me, but I found that it's quite expensive. Any existing users here? Can tell me is it good? Worth the money?

thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi regency,

I have only seen it in catalogs.  Sorry I can't help.  Do they just make pressure cookers and the risotto cooker?  I was tempted several times to buy one when my pressure cooker was acting up but I still haven't gotten around to it.  

I hope someone else can help though.


----------



## thier1754 (May 31, 2004)

*kr pressure cooker*

I use mine at least once a week.  It's wonderful.  You can get depth of flavor in a soup or stew in a very short time and you don't lose the nutrition. Highly recomended. Thicken your broth or gravy after cooking so it won't stick.  Your liquid will be so hot when you open the cooker that you can just pour in your slurry and stir and it will thicken almost immediately.

Kuhn Rikon is very safe, too.  It has several steam releases as back ups.


----------



## juliette (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I have a garlic thingy by them that I use almost every day, it was abt 35 bucks but we eat a ton of garlic and its so convenient.


----------

